# Canon sx260 a good camera ? Better for price range?  Good zoom, sensor, smal size.



## snapsnap1973 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi.

        I was thinking of getting a DSLR (and will be eventually), but for now would also like to get a good "all-around" camera that has a descent zoom and descent image quality.  I noticed good reviews of the Canon sx260 and that it has a good zoom (20x I believe) and thought it would be a good "all around".

Would this camera be good for landscape photography as well?  I like that it's under $300 bucks.  Are there better cameras for the money?  I'm looking for at least 20x zoom, IS, and good sensor, etc.  Also close to pocket-sized.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 2, 2013)

You can find a used dslr (maybe a t1i?) for around that price or just slightly more then that price.


----------

